# TUBI Bianchi CALIBRATI 1-20



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am interested in an old Bianchi with TUBI Bianchi CALIBRATI 1-20 on the frame and simplex gears any idea on what tube set it is and how it sits in the classic bianchi hierchy BTW it is Celeste!


----------

